# found an old amber coke bottle today



## jskirk (May 12, 2012)

Here is the first amber coke I have seen in hand, picked it up today for 40.00, I hope that wasnt to much. From what I can find this style was made in 1912. It has Coca-cola embossed on both sides with an Arrow ringing it. One side has Louisville KY on the heel. The other side has 
  Min. Contents 6 1/2 FLU ozs.
  Registered
 Coca Colla Bottling WKs. 2nd

 The bottom has Coca-cola embossed with an X above it.
  Very cool bottle
  is this an applied crown BIM type and are they common?


----------



## jskirk (May 12, 2012)

pic


----------



## jskirk (May 12, 2012)

pic


----------



## jskirk (May 12, 2012)

finish


----------



## jskirk (May 12, 2012)

bottom


----------



## jskirk (May 12, 2012)

does anyone have any info on this?


----------



## jskirk (May 12, 2012)

what does the X mean on the bottom and what does the "2nd" mean on the embossing?  Thanks   Jay


----------



## splante (May 13, 2012)

will try to get info on the 2nd  and the x  petrettis coke price guide shows the louisvile kentucky bottle with the semi circle arrow at $125.00 back in 2008 so I would say you did ok if not too much damage, looks good by your pics


----------



## jskirk (May 13, 2012)

There isnt any chips or cracks but the flash really shows the case wear, the pics make it look horrible.  Thanks   Jay


----------



## celerycola (May 13, 2012)

Louisville was the 2nd franchise issued by the Coca-Cola Bottling Co (Thomas) in 1900. Embossing of contents was added to comply with the Gould Amentment circa 1914. Does it have the word Root and numbers in tiny letters at the heel?


----------

